# High Humidity in House?



## papakevin (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439212375.686514.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439212387.074502.jpg


Apologies if this isn't in the correct section, but I could not find a HVAC section. 

This is the second summer we have been in our farm house and this year we have gotten a lot of rain compared to last year. I have also noticed the humidity level in the house is very high - over 60-65% - and seem to be high all the time. 

Last year, the AC unit drained into a floor drain, which then went to the lift station. This made the walkout basement always smell musty. This Fall I capped off the floor drain and had an AC repair guy install a condensation pump before summer hit this year. (See attached photos.) My question:

Is this drain properly installed?  Since the condensation pump has a loop in the clear coil before it goes into the pit for the lift station, does the white pipe need the water trap?  Could this trap be to big, causing the water to not properly drain, allowing the moisture to go back into the home?

I'm looking at other causes as well, but wanted to check on this one first. Thanks.


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2015)

All the A/C guys I know install an air gap in the condensate line. Seems to me that with all those 90 degree elbows, you are just asking for trouble.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks like he built a trap out of elbows. And then the loop of clear tubing is another trap of sorts. I don&#8217;t understand the need for a pump at all being as the lift station is right there so close. I would have put a regular trap like for a sink and then ran the PVC right over and connected it to the lift station. Let gravity  do the work.


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2015)

you need to google,   the model number of the bryant  for 

 the units manufactures suggested condensate drain instructions

the trap you have is WAYYYYYYY to deep.  may need a 6'' tall vent also.

your humidity problem could very well be because the bottom of the unit is full of water because of the deep trap.  

with unit running,  pull a panel, and look 

why?  is their a pump when the pit is right their?

the indirect drain is not per code

wrong material,  and it has n't an air gap


what kinda old milsurp goodies you have in that safe?  

electrical outlet needs a cover  LOL


----------



## frodo (Aug 10, 2015)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2015)

Up here we have floor drains hooked to sewer and there is a drible valve that keeps the trap full year round


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2015)

frodo said:


> what kinda old milsurp goodies you have in that safe?



Damn, what an eagle eye. I looked at that pic for minutes before seeing the safe!


----------



## frodo (Aug 11, 2015)

havasu said:


> Damn, what an eagle eye. I looked at that pic for minutes before seeing the safe!



easy,  I have 2 look just like it


----------



## papakevin (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback. I will go ahead and Google the model number of the furnace (it's newer, maybe an Evolution model heat pump and AC) to see what they recommend, but will be going to Home Depot to engineer a simple drain configuration with an air gap. 

I am responsible for the pump. I had purchased the pump on Amazon, thinking I did not want to tap into the lift station. When our furnace guy came out to do the install, my wife asked him to hook the pump up per my request. (I was at work at the time.) My assumption was the pump would keep any gases from the lift station from feeding back into the HVAC. Didn't realize the drain would be built like it was with the trap.  Our furnace guy is a great guy who does good work, just concerned the way the drain is configured isn't letting the condensation drain as it should. 

Frodo, two is one and one is none. We had a fox problem with the chickens a while back, so the wife is supportive of having a few items around to handle any issues. Our house is on six acres and in the country. Fortunately I have had a small collection of things and a couple cabinets for thing that go bang.  (Had them even prior to our current Commander and Chief taking office.) It's aways a good idea to be prepared. ;-)


----------



## frodo (Aug 11, 2015)

ac


----------



## HighRoller (Aug 13, 2015)

I have never seen so many elbows with no purpose. Looks like your HVAC guy was just trying to get a good pay out of you.


----------



## papakevin (Apr 24, 2017)

The cause of the high humidity was a very dirty filter.  Since it was a newer heat pump, the filter was huge, very expensive and difficult to inspect.  Apparently when I purchased the house it was due to be replaced and the previous home owner just got reset on the thermostat vs replacing it.


----------



## frodo (Apr 25, 2017)

papakevin said:


> The cause of the high humidity was a very dirty filter.  Since it was a newer heat pump, the filter was huge, very expensive and difficult to inspect.  Apparently when I purchased the house it was due to be replaced and the previous home owner just got reset on the thermostat vs replacing it.



https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/gun-socks

silicon treated socks will keep metal from rusting
they are worth the few bucks.

I have 20 pairs of socks,  lol


----------

